# Chocolate Vs. Caramel which do you like the most?



## Pink_minx (Jun 30, 2006)

Im doing a project about chocolate vs. caramel. Im doing a poll chart thing for my class and I want to get more people's choices in what they like the most, and why they like either one and why its better than the other?


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jun 30, 2006)

Caramel...choco gives me killer headaches, and its sooo over-rated.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jun 30, 2006)

DARK CHOCOLATE

im not a fan of White chocolate at all and caramel is alright though I prefer it IN chocolate lol or on a sunday but hot fudge is still better lol... 

I like dark chocolate because of the smoother slightly bitter taste


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 30, 2006)

Chocolate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But both are good.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 30, 2006)

oh lorddd.. sucks to be me cos i LOVE them both equally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i lovvvvvve hard chewy caramel (like thornton's) , and i looovvvee all chocolate: dark, milk, white... doesn't matter to me..


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

hq chocolates, or caramel.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 30, 2006)

Chocolate, by FAR! I looove chocolate more than life lol.

I prefer chocolate WITH caramel to just chocolate, but dislike caramel on it's own.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 30, 2006)

Chocolate!!


----------



## Willa (Jun 30, 2006)

Caramel, all the way
But, together its heaven!

Turtles, Twix...

Mmmmm Caramel

I love the texture, the taste.


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 30, 2006)

chocolate ALL the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just chocolate - I don't like them combined either. I prefer my chocolate all alone


----------



## inlucesco (Jun 30, 2006)

Dark chocolate - I don't really like caramel (although butterscotch is an entirely different story).  I like dark chocolate because it's not too sweet and tastes great with coffee.


----------



## leobrat (Jul 1, 2006)

chocolate
I like caramel but I hate the way it sticks in my teeth


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jul 1, 2006)

I like them both at once.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 1, 2006)

I am a die hard chocoholic...at one point my bf and I was eating chocolate everday! But, I do like caramel....them both together...MMmmmm!


----------



## quandolak (Jul 1, 2006)

.............


----------



## aziajs (Jul 1, 2006)

I LOVE carmel.  I am not a huge chocolate fan.  I prefer the taste of carmel.


----------



## Urbana (Jul 1, 2006)

chocolateeeeee!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i dont like caramel that much


----------



## mac_goddess (Jul 1, 2006)

Caramel by far but I can't handle sweets much anymore.


----------



## user79 (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm a total Chocaholic. I guess it's in my blood - I'm Swiss!


----------



## Tyester (Jul 1, 2006)

Chocolat'

Marshmellow comes in 2nd to caramel.


----------



## Pei (Jul 2, 2006)

C-H-O-C-O-L-A-T-E!!!!!!!!!!

Caramel's too sweet to my liking...yucks


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 3, 2006)

Chocolate, definitely...the way it just melts in your mouth, mmmmm, yummy!!

Caramel is OK, just OK, nothing special IMO.


----------



## litlaur (Jul 3, 2006)

Chocolate. I like caramel, but it's too sticky.


----------



## lush (Jul 5, 2006)

caramel

'tis orgasmic


----------



## SimplyStunning (Jul 6, 2006)

I could eat both all day, but I prefer chocolate.  Caramel is too sweet for me sometimes.


----------



## cloverette (Jul 6, 2006)

chocolate! i have to have something chocolate-y every day!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 7, 2006)

dark chocolate. yum.


----------



## Cdjax (Jul 7, 2006)

Chocolate for me!


----------

